# Need help with cheesecake...Please



## tinkerbell (May 17, 2006)

Hi,
My name is Tinkerbell. I am just starting out in the world of business. I have developed a prize winning cheese cake and have a 200 seat restaurant that is interested in purchasing my cheese cake.

I need help:

First, how should I wrap this cheese cake and freeze it?
Second, what is the best way to cut the cheese cake and with what 
tool?

I would appreciate any help and advice you could give me.

Thank you...:chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Tinkerbell,
I would first start with the search option. There are many threads referring to this same type of question. Then we're here for specifics.
Pan


----------



## greasechef (May 20, 2006)

I cut my cheesecake with a piece of regular dental floss. If you hold it tight and go straight down, then pull on one end to slide it back out, you get beautiful cuts. Just remember not to pull the floss up, your cut will be destroyed.

One problem with dental floss would be if you have something hard on top of the cake, like a truffle, almonds, etc.

As for freezing and packaging, I used regular cake boxes with a foiled cardboard disk to hold the cake, and I never froze them. Not freezing makes transportation tricky.


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

your local restaurant supply store should have a pie cutter aluminum that can be heated left in warm water.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm with GreeseChef. I haven't found anything that seems to work as well as dental floss.

eeyore


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

In my experience, I'd put the cooled cheesecakes in a blast freezer, then when its frozen, I'd wrap them up in cling film individual and store them in a single layer on baking sheets, covered with another baking sheet and then it's good for stacking and storing.

When I need them, I take them out, run a "pastry knife" over a blow torch and portion them.
A pastry knife being those long and thin ones, to minimize surface area contact with the cheesecakes.
It's a great solution for high volume production, but I am concern about the quality being compromised in freezing though. Does anyone know?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Not all cheesecakes consist of the same ingredients. The effects of freezing will be based on the ingredients.


----------



## sadie's mom (May 13, 2004)

I posted this question last year do a search for "cutting a perfect cheesecake". And you can read what folks told me.

Using dental floss works but try and get a perfect slice out...it will rarely happen, the restaurant will NOT like this.

I supply 3 restaurants now and after 3 years of trial and error and taking some advice I have come up with the best way...really. 

Get a big 2 handled knife usually used for cutting pizza, not the rounded one but a straight knife. Freeze your cheesecake for 2 to 4 hours, remove and warm the crust over stove for a few seconds to loosen the crust from the bottom. Cut. Sometimes I have to clean my knife after every cut with hot water, just depends on the flavor. 

I absolutely hated the idea of freezing my cheesecakes but like I said after years of trying I know I had no other choice if I wanted them to look perfect.

I used drywall knifes for a long time, but when my husband bought me the pizza knife I loved it. Other things that I have tried: Fishing wire, guitar wire, piano wire, dental floss. 

Good luck.:beer:


----------

